# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.1.6 Release HUAWEI Update ( FRP Reset and More) 410+ Models Supported

## mohamed73

EFT Dongle FRP Reset HUAWEI 410+ Models Supported      
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Get Now EFT Dongle From Nea**rest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_âک…=âک…=âک…Successfully Unlocked FRP By EFT Dongleâک…=âک…=âک… 
Huawei KIL-L21     Huawei BLL-L21    Huawei P9 Lite VNS-L21    Huawei WAS-LX1A     KIW-L21 Huawei Honor 5X    PRA-LA1. HUAWEI P8 LITE 2017 _

----------

